# Wild Bird Bungalow, Leicestershire July 2014



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 18, 2014)

Another little evening explore yesterday. I had high hopes for a different location, it looked very derelict and having knocked on the door, and there being no answer we made our way around the back. There stood a huge pot bellied pig and washing blowing on the line (OOOPS) we decided to make a run for it! Yogi (The dog) decided to make friends with the pig and so he didn't run away with us, which caused a little bit of panic! 

So knowing the next location was derelict we went to this lovely little bungalow which sits on a lonely country lane in the Leicestershire countryside. I don't have any history and it's been pretty stripped out, but has some fabulous curtains  It also has an upstairs with a bedroom and small wash room. The back has had double glazing fitted downstairs at some point.
One of the sitting rooms was filled with boxes of R.S.P.B paper work, magazines, charity tickets and fund raising work. Whoever lived here did lots of work for this charity and had a passion for birds.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 18, 2014)

Wow, what a place. Lovely light in there and your photos do it justice! Love the detail shots as well as the general shots. 
Fantastic report, thanks for sharing!


----------



## InquisitiveFox (Jul 18, 2014)

Some retro fire places! I hope that these are retained if the property is ever put back into use.


----------



## Zedstar (Jul 18, 2014)

Wicked as usual from you.... nice little find
and clean no damage sorted !!

cheers


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 18, 2014)

Excellent little find stealth..you do keep finding them.great photos.


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 18, 2014)

another great find and photos as normal, Thanks


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice one, you do dind some gems
and local too
good work


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 18, 2014)

A lovely house, full of nice details. The stained glass panel is a highlight for me. Well captured again.


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for the report,love the pics, it looks as though they were living in austere times as the cottage is only partially double glazed....


----------



## Ace5150 (Jul 19, 2014)

The fireplaces and the stained glass are beautiful. Thanks for doing it justice!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 19, 2014)

The more I see of these fireplaces the more I like them! Great photos thanks for showing.


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 19, 2014)

Trust a girl to pick a location for its choice of curtains 
Another nice little find from you, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 20, 2014)

My kinda decor. Love those fireplaces and the curtains. Love the house full stop


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 20, 2014)

thanks everyone!


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 20, 2014)

liking that one m'dear - nice one


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 21, 2014)

nice close ups missy!


----------

